# I need someone to rivet new brake linings to my brake shoes.



## Trackrig

Nodwells periodically need to have their steering brake shoe linings replaced. The lining material is riveted to the shoes just like clutch material to a clutch. Several places used to do the work, but now I can't find anyone.

EA Patson brothers retired
Josh at Alaska Clutch closed up shop a few weeks ago
Ray Walch, the Nodwell dealer, retired several years ago
Western Geo closed long ago
I've checked the truck shops, Young's Gear, Napa truck service, the machines shops, Gary's Truck, Denali Drilling, and many other places.

If anyone has any suggestions of who can do the work, I'd appreciate. They just need the foot operated rivet machine. I can supply the brass rivets and brake lining material.​If I can't find someone to do it locally, I'll have to take the time to ship them back to Minnesota Outdoors who continues to do them, I just don't want to waste the time and money to ship them.


Thanks,
Bill​trackrig@gmail.com
Cell 907/244-0007​


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

didn't know ak clutch closed up that sucks  you might try sprite improvement for some one on the west coast. I knew where there was a riveter at one time now im wishing I had snagged it.


----------



## Alaska Snow Cat

Alaska Machine over near 76th and Old Seward would do them if they are still in business. They were rebuilders of Nodwells/Foremost but I haven't been by there in several years. If it were me I would just buy the hand tools and do them myself. I have the tools to do aircraft brakes and it is super simple although I wouldn't be surprised if it is a different diameter.

 A quick search of the internet shows all sorts of tool options for dozer, tractor and other heavy brakes. The foot operated ones are best for high production work but you can get the same results with the hand tools too.


----------



## loboloco

If other avenues fail, look for a blacksmith.


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

Bill, we have a small kit that allows you to do it yourself 

It’s not fancy, but it gets it done 

I’ll send a picture when I can


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

Pictures


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

We use one like this


----------



## Trackrig

MNoutdoors said:


> We use one like this




I would love to buy one of those if you ever hear of one for sale.


Bill
trackrig@gmail.com
907/244-0007


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

Trackrig said:


> I would love to buy one of those if you ever hear of one for sale.
> 
> 
> Bill
> trackrig@gmail.com
> 907/244-0007



Will keep my eyes and ears open, sometimes find them at a auction


----------



## Trackrig

Still looking for a brake shoe rivetor like Brad at MN Outdoors had above.


----------



## alryA

Could his be bought?   Estate sale?


----------



## Trackrig

No, Brad's sister who is handling everything doesn't want to sell it even though she's shutting down the business.


----------



## alryA

Huuuuumm  Could she be thinking about an Estate sale this summer?  I suspect she has no idea what his tools might be worth.


----------



## Trackrig

She turned most of the machines over to someone last summer to be sold.  I've been in Brad's shops.  He had a lot of parts and adequate tools like any decent shop.  Supposedly I'm on the top of the list if she sells the brake rivet machine..................


----------

